

Why You Should Hire Me - meangeme
http://www.meangeme.com/1/post/2013/08/why-you-should-hire-me.html

======
lutusp
> I'm dedicated.

> I think Blog Every Day in August is a prime example of how dedicated I can
> be.

Sorry. It's not self-evident that blogging every day equals dedication. Some
might go so far as to say that blogging can only be a preliminary to
productive activity.

